# The best Algae eater



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

what is the best fish for 1. stopping an algae problem 2. preventing algae from growing. is it the saimese algae eater, the chinese. or the otto. or do you have to be more specfic and say that it depends on the type of algae that is the problem. are shrimp a good alternative or snails? what about mollies and platties will they help? if i have missed anybody who are they? now obviously there are other factors that lead to algae problems I am only wondering about getting rid of algae as food.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The best way of controling algae is to get to the root of the problem (nutrients, lights, co2 etc). I find that the best combo of algae eating creatures are cherry shrimp, ottos and snails.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with JerseyScape.

You definitely don't want any CAE's since they stop eating algae when they start growing and start harassing other fish in the tank.

How big is your tank? If it's 30 gallons or more, my favorite algae eater is the Bristlenose Pleco.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

depends on the type of algae...
the combo is good. would skip the snails though. my fav algae eater are whiptail catfish! def above 50G and introduce only after the plants are rooted.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Like Jerseyscape said, "get to the root of the problem" first. Then I think adding a variety of algae eaters is best; because most algae eaters have a specific algae they like to eat. I like Amano shrimp, Pleco's, SAE's and Otto's.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

When I accidently over trim and hair algae sets in, I bring in the Rosy Barb cleaning crew. They do a great job. 

I also know a guy who will drop a common pleco in his planted tanks just long enough to clean the glass then pull it out. 

You need to start a new tank heavily planted along with the balance of HO light, injected CO2, & ferts, if you are going hi tech to avoid common algae problems.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Animals won't fix an algae problem, but you probably know that.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

John P. said:


> Animals won't fix an algae problem, but you probably know that.


 ha ha... like that...only keeps small infestations in check perhaps.

maybe should do a poll on the most tasty algae to algae eating animals.

i know brown algae on 3 square meters of glass can be eaten clean by a 4" pleco in a night!


----------

